# Would Marshal be nearly as popular if he had a nose?



## LemmyLem (Apr 8, 2020)

(sorry if this is the wrong board to post this)
just something I've been wondering

pictured here is an (attempt) at a slight edit, and a artist's rendition of what that may look like


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

Probably? he looks better with one imo


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Dude, he looks _way better_ with a nose. He's ugly without one.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 8, 2020)

He still looks cute with the nose, so I agree probably.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah, he looks better with it. He'd be even higher on my dreamie list if he had one


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 8, 2020)

i prefer him with a nose


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

I honestly like him better with a nose lol


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

I like him better without it but maybe I'm just used to it ;v;

I love the artist rendition, but the actual model looks so weird with one

Edit: put a nose on on of my Marshal drawings. Cute


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 10, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dude, he looks _way better_ with a nose. He's ugly without one.
> 
> View attachment 236164


this will be my nightmare fuel for today as I just got marshal to move in


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dude, he looks _way better_ with a nose. He's ugly without one.
> 
> View attachment 236164


Words can't describe how much I simultaneously love and hate this lmao.


----------



## shrimplings (Apr 13, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dude, he looks _way better_ with a nose. He's ugly without one.
> 
> View attachment 236164







tried my hand and this is cursed. it's 2:50 AM here​


----------



## Argo (Apr 15, 2020)

did i just noticed and learned that marshal doesn't have a nose? maybe.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 15, 2020)

kinda cute but omg made me thinking how would punchy look like if he had a nose


----------



## Figment (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd prefer him with a nose. 

I never quite understood why Marshal is so popular. Not that I have anything against him. He's very cute.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

lmao most likely - he does look cute with a nose, though lol


----------



## limiya (Apr 19, 2020)

Omg I love Marshal with a nose tbh


----------



## Hay (Apr 19, 2020)

Am I having a fever dream..


----------



## help with login (Apr 19, 2020)

I didn't care for him before but now I care for him even less seeing how much better he looks with a nose.


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

All the villagers without noses are kinda freaky, I'd prefer him with one.


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 21, 2020)

shrimplings said:


> tried my hand and this is cursed. it's 2:50 AM here​


Honestly still cute


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 21, 2020)

Try eyebrows lol


----------



## Todders17 (Apr 22, 2020)

@LemmyLem BAHAHAHA, who is he? Voldemort?


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 23, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dude, he looks _way better_ with a nose. He's ugly without one.
> 
> View attachment 236164




IM DEAD LMAO


----------



## toenuki (Apr 23, 2020)

i thought he had one for four seconds


----------



## Pickler (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Leela (Apr 23, 2020)

turns out this is the unpopular opinion, but I prefer him without a nose


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm not particularly interested in him, but I would like him more if he had a nose like the one shown in the original post. While there are some villagers I like who lack noses, like Ankha for example, I usually dislike it when villagers lack noses. I especially dislike Flurry for this reason.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 23, 2020)

Is there a master list of villagers without noses?? I need to_ nose. _(is my pun funny?)  Anyway, I like him better with a nose.


----------



## Clock (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m not a Marshal fan, but he would look nice with a nose.


----------



## ughrora (Apr 24, 2020)

He looks cute with and without a nose! I think he'd still be popular either way, honestly.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 16, 2020)

If the nose would fit along with the rest of his design, I assume he would be still as popular as without one. Personally, I prefer him without one, just got used to it.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes I think it would be the same, the nose doesn't make much difference.


----------



## niconii (Aug 16, 2020)

I think he’d still be popular either way! To be honest, he might look even better if he had one


----------



## Hedgehugs (Aug 16, 2020)

tbh whenver i thought of marshal with a nose i always imagined a nose similar to poppy's, kinda like; 



ignore the fact he's kinda naked i didn't feel like drawing too much

he looks like a frickin' cub now oops. anyway, i then tried with the nose most people are imagining;




gotta say, now i wish he had a nose like this, it looks slightly better but noseless marshal is cute too.



ForgottenT said:


> Try eyebrows lol



how about a unibrow





in short, these were fun to make


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 23, 2020)

Fascinating how a little dot in the face can change his whole appearance so much. Overall, I do think Marshal would still reach high popularity in the community even if he would own a nose. It's the cranky/smug-ish look he has that makes people like him so much (at least from what I see and hear) and I think a nose would not ruin this that much (as long as said nose has a decent shape and size. A gigantic, weird looking nose for example may turn him into a joke). Personally, I like Marshal with and without one.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 23, 2020)

He would still be popular, maybe even more popular. I think that’s the one thing I don’t like about is the fact that he doesn’t have a nose. There are many villagers without a nose (Tangy, Punchy, Kabuki, Bunnie, etc) and I kinda hate that but still love them nonetheless.


----------

